# Car trouble



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I was driving my car on Christmas Eve and noticed something strange... now I'm really freaked out. I'm going to take it to a mechanic, but I haven't had the best luck with them, so I want to see if anyone on here might know what could be wrong with it; That way I'm not completely blindsided or taken advantage of (hopefully). 

So here's what happened... 

I pushed down the gas pedal, and my car just wouldn't move... I never let off the gas, but my car seemed to be "still" (only for a second or two), and then it abruptly jerked forward. It happened a few times and seemed to be worse on the highway. I wish I could describe it better... Sorry guys. 

Does anyone know what might be happening? I'll gladly open the hood and dig around, I just don't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you noticed any oil spots under the car?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

ChuChu said:


> Have you noticed any oil spots under the car?


No, I haven't.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, it looks like time to have a mechanic check it. It could be low on fluid, but if you haven't noticed it leaking that's not likely.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Muffler bearings? 

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Was the engine RPM going up when you pushed on the gas? Did the car lunge forward when it "caught"? 

Or was the engine bogging down and missing/vibrating? 

One of two problems come to mind. Transmission problems (1st questions). Or engine problems. 

Could be as simple as water in the gas to other more major issues.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll go with Transmission as the first choice, check the fluid level before you drive it again.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

RB II said:


> Was the engine RPM going up when you pushed on the gas? Did the car lunge forward when it "caught"?
> 
> Or was the engine bogging down and missing/vibrating?
> 
> ...


Oh dear... I wish I could say for sure. It just felt like the car was going to stall, then suddenly and abruptly, it moved forward... Almost like if you're standing still, and then from out of nowhere, someone shoves you from behind.

I didn't feel any vibrations... There weren't any odd noises either. Not sure if that helps. I'm clueless when it comes to cars... I just know when there's a problem.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Probably something you won't be able to detect by just popping the hood.
My guess would be the throttle position sensor, but you need to take it to a mechanic like mentioned earlier.
Problem is you won't be able to duplicate the malfunction for him.
Have them check it out, probably electrical/computer.

Post #6 has some pertinent questions.
How old is it?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Man!!! I'm really freaked out.  I wonder if I should make my dad or boyfriend go with me...


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Is your check engine light on after starting?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Reel Girl said:


> Man!!! I'm really freaked out.  I wonder if I should make my dad or boyfriend go with me...


For sure!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

RB II said:


> Was the engine RPM going up when you pushed on the gas? Did the car lunge forward when it "caught"?
> 
> Or was the engine bogging down and missing/vibrating?
> 
> ...


Transmission.

Needs to be checked out by someone with knowledge. Could be simple or complex..low fluid, failed sensor, linkage or worse.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

shallowminded said:


> Is your check engine light on after starting?


No, sir. Everything on the dashboard looks good. That's what makes me nervous... I thought it would give me something to work with, but I've got nothing.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Reloading said:


> I'll go with Transmission as the first choice, check the fluid level before you drive it again.


X2 that's my guess from the symptoms described


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you need a good mechanic that will treat you right take it to Browns automotive in Pearland. Went to school with Jimmy, tell him AL the plumber referred you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DIHLON said:


> For sure!


X2! Take your dad.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Could be transmission, what kind of car is it?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Could be transmission, what kind of car is it?


It's a mustang gt.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> No, sir. Everything on the dashboard looks good. That's what makes me nervous... I thought it would give me something to work with, but I've got nothing.


Dash wont always give you a heads up that something is wrong.

End of November(3 days before deploying), the transmission in my truck took a dump. I didn't get a single warning light until it finally cratered as I was limping it back home. As the truck rolled backward down the small hill, I finally got a transmission warning light.

Thanks for the heads up dash light....

Try to get your dad or boyfriend to drive in the car with you. Check the fluids, and go for a ride. If fluids are found to be low, that may solve it. If they check out, and you get the same problem, you will have someone else to also explain whats going on. You will also have someone to push the vehicle out of the road if it takes a **** like mine did(its tough pushing a vehicle by yourself).


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

year and mileage?Oh auto or manual trans


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

gnspeed said:


> year and mileage?Oh auto or manual trans


Gosh, it's getting up there... 2007, around 90k, and it's automatic.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Transmission/torque converter or the parking brake's on.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> Dash wont always give you a heads up that something is wrong.
> 
> End of November(3 days before deploying), the transmission in my truck took a dump. I didn't get a single warning light until it finally cratered as I was limping it back home. As the truck rolled backward down the small hill, I finally got a transmission warning light.
> 
> ...


That's not the warm fuzzy feeling I'm looking for. Lol


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

It could be as simple as the throttle position sensor from what you describe...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I would think your boyfriend would insist on going with you in case you had trouble on the road.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wife's Ford Expedition did that a few years back.

Funny thing was...if you stopped the car, turned it off and got out/let it sit for a minute (something about opening the doors seems to shut everything down)...it's like the truck would reset and no issue. Then a little bit later it would happen again.

Turned out to be the throttle assembly.

Good luck...I can guarantee its not muffler bearings or headlight fluid


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

Dont panic yet there is plenty of time for that.Most likely something simply so that a test drive and scan tool they will be able to figure it out.Just in case warm clothes and cell phone because it will cold in the morning.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> That's not the warm fuzzy feeling I'm looking for. Lol


Odds are, if its the transmission... you will know it. Granted, mine took me hunting that morning with no issues, then on the way home started acting funny, and by that afternoon it was dead.

However, it was multiple things going wrong. I knew something big was failing. Your issue seems rather small, and probably a simple and hopefully cheap fix. I'd get your dad or boyfriend to drive around with you. Get the car and transmission up to operating temps, and see how it feels and what it does. I am a fan of trying to pinpoint the issue prior to paying a mechanic to pinpoint it.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> Odds are, if its the transmission... you will know it. Granted, mine took me hunting that morning with no issues, then on the way home started acting funny, and by that afternoon it was dead.
> 
> However, it was multiple things going wrong. I knew something big was failing. Your issue seems rather small, and probably a simple and hopefully cheap fix. I'd get your dad or boyfriend to drive around with you. Get the car and transmission up to operating temps, and see how it feels and what it does. I am a fan of trying to pinpoint the issue prior to paying a mechanic to pinpoint it.


I hear you. This is just so typical... Lol. This is the type of thing that only happens when I'm alone.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> Gosh, it's getting up there... 2007, around 90k, and it's automatic.


 90K on a 2007 it's a baby. Unfortunately I think Ford has a 5/50,000 drivetrain warranty. Good Luck. If I had to bet it is not major.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oso Blanco said:


> 90K on a 2007 it's a baby. Unfortunately I think Ford has a 5/50,000 drivetrain warranty. Good Luck. If I had to bet it is not major.


Lol. It's prehistoric, no???  It's actually been a really good car... I haven't had any problems until now.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Check Transmission Fluid its sound very low


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Reel girl, PM sent contact carry you books brother best mechanic there is.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Reel Girl said:


> Lol. It's prehistoric, no???  It's actually been a really good car...* I haven't had any problems until now*.


Drive it to a Dealership and trade it in on a new car.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Right_Hook said:


> Drive it to a Dealership and trade it in on a new car.


My luck, they'd sell me a lemon! Going to see what the mechanic says, and pray he's not a crook.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Right_Hook said:


> Drive it to a Dealership and trade it in on a new car.


Yeah and chingar some poor guy who buys it off the lot.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Reel Girl said:


> My luck, they'd sell me a lemon! Going to see what the mechanic says, and pray he's not a crook.


You could sell 3 or 4 paintings a month, and pay for a decent new car.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Girl said:


> My luck, they'd sell me a lemon! Going to see what the mechanic says, and pray he's not a crook.


There are some honest mechanics around. How about it? Surely there are some suggestions out there for honest mechanics in the Sugarland area.

It sounds like what I used to call hesitation or bogging down. That doesn't happen as often now as the old days, but it may honestly be minor.


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

My daughters car did something similar. It turned out to just be a intermittent faulty coil pack on one of the spark plugs. The check engine light never came on but the way she described the problem I thought it was the transmission. So don't start worrying just yet


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> Lol. It's prehistoric, no???  It's actually been a really good car... I haven't had any problems until now.


Shoot, my wifes 07 mazda 3 had 139k on it when we sold it to get her new vehicle. Yours is just getting warmed up.

My truck is an 05 with 179k.... and it was the second transmission! I drive the snot out of it though.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> Yours is just getting warmed up.


I hope that's the case.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Like mentioned before,

Tps sensor
Coil pack
Clogged fuel filter
Bad fuel. 

Could be a few things, doesn't sound related to a Trans from my internet trouble shooting.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Y'all are the best!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

So, when you told your bf about the car, was his reply to make a thread about it on here?

Did you find a mechanic to take it to?


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Before you take it to a mechanic, go to autozone or oriellys and have them scan it for codes even if there are no lights on the dash illuminated. Call me with the results and I will advise you to the course of action needed.:texasflagPM me if you don't still have my #


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Like mentioned before,
> 
> Tps sensor
> Coil pack
> ...


I'm diagnosing it the same way, the first two especially. I think if it were the tranny, you would notice it more frequently, plus 90k on a tranny isn't much these days.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Gilbert said:


> So, when you told your bf about the car, was his reply to make a thread about it on here?
> 
> Did you find a mechanic to take it to?


No... He's out of town. I was going to wait for him to get back, but I changed my mind. Figured I'd get a head start so that I'm not going into an auto shop "blind".

Yes. TxDuSlayer recommended one. I'm going to call him tomorrow.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Reel Girl said:


> No... He's out of town. I was going to wait for him to get back, but I changed my mind. Figured I'd get a head start so that I'm not going into an auto shop "blind".
> 
> Yes. TxDuSlayer recommended one. I'm going to call him tomorrow.


Let me know if you need another shop. Do what Reba suggested and just have autozone run a scan. They will give you a printout with any codes.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its a Ford. Its just tired Let it sit a few days and it will be ok. LOL


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Gilbert said:


> Let me know if you need another shop. Do what Reba suggested and just have autozone run a scan. They will give you a printout with any codes.


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

If you pressed the accelerator pedal and it seemed as if you didn't (the engine did NOT rev up) then I doubt it has anything to do with the transmission. If you pressed the pedal and got a delayed response from the engine and transmission then *I would suspect the TPS (throttle position sensor) or fuel flow problems.*

If you pressed the pedal and the engine revved up and then the transmission kicked in it is probably a transmission problem.

I guess the question is - When you push the accelerator pedal does the engine rev before it takes off or does it do nothing for a moment and then engine rev and take off occur at the same time?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Ceejmo said:


> I guess the question is - When you push the accelerator pedal does the engine rev before it takes off or does it do nothing for a moment and then engine rev and take off occur at the same time?


That last part... Engine rev and take off occurs at the same time.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Dirty, or defective Mass Air Flow Sensor


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

If your in Sugar Land Dillards is a good shop right off of 359.. 


Quote of the Day: "The problems we face today are there because the people who work for a living are now outnumbered by those that vote for a living."


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Call Maik's Auto to see if he is open as sometimes he goes out of town. Only open M-F. He is an honest and great mechanic. Often I have taken my car in for something and he told me there was nothing wrong with it.

Maiks Auto Services â€ƒ
Auto Repair Shop
Address: 235 Dulles Ave, Stafford, TX 77477
Phone: (281) 499-3922


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Classic!!

Don't pay extra for the premium headlight fluid LOL!


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

Reel Girl said:


> That last part... Engine rev and take off occurs at the same time.


Then it's probably not transmission related. 
I would lean toward bad TPS or some other electrical ignition related issue. It could be a fuel delivery problem but I think most of that is electronically controlled too.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Trout Wrangler said:


> My daughters car did something similar. It turned out to just be a intermittent faulty coil pack on one of the spark plugs. The check engine light never came on but the way she described the problem I thought it was the transmission. So don't start worrying just yet


Had same thing happen turned out to be 60 dollar coil pack but it threw a code eventually. Anyway diagnosing bucking car over the internet lol.. Good luck!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cal my buddy Mike...281-485-MIKE...Mike's Automotive...Tell him Robert referred you and you would diagnose it for free...He has a much better scanner than Auto Zone


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

Reel Girl said:


> Will do. Thanks!


Don't take it to get the codes read if your MIL(check engine light) isn't on.

Sounds like you either need your trans filter replaced, or you're having MAF sensor issues.(don't let them talk you into the flush)

Has the air filter ever been changed, and do you drive on really dusty roads behind people kicking up a cloud a lot? Particles can make it thru the filter and stick to the sensor to the point it cakes up. That would/should have thrown a code before getting to the point you'd feel it other than maybe a weird idle surge.
If that's the problem it can be easily cleaned with a q-tip and alcohol. Usually only a single bolt or screw holding it into the intake tube just down from the filter housing.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

TrailChaser said:


> Don't take it to get the codes read if your MIL(check engine light) isn't on.
> 
> Sounds like you either need your trans filter replaced, or you're having MAF sensor issues.(don't let them talk you into the flush)
> 
> ...


I had the air filter replaced six months ago, so I don't think it's that. At least, I hope not.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright guys, should I take it to Autozone, or straight to a mechanic?

Looks like some aren't for Autozone...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Reel Girl said:


> That last part... Engine rev and take off occurs at the same time.


Well maybe tranny filter clogged up... Also just pull tranny dip stick see if it is brown and stinks. Several basic things to check , all speculation and armchair guesses at this point... until you take it in to someone who can really see it =]


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Reel Girl said:


> Alright guys, should I take it to Autozone, or straight to a mechanic?
> 
> Looks like some aren't for Autozone...


Autozone isn't going to fix it. Would head to one of the recommended shops, that is where you will ultimately end up anyway.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

iamatt said:


> Several basic things to check , all speculation and armchair guesses at this point... until you take it in to someone who can really see it =]


Exactly... It just makes me hesitant to rely on someone when I have absolutely no knowledge of what they're talking about; They can see me coming from a mile away.

Just wanted to see what all of you thought might be wrong.  I feel much better about it now.

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

Reel Girl said:


> Alright guys, should I take it to Autozone, or straight to a mechanic?
> 
> Looks like some aren't for Autozone...


The code reader they use will tell you why you have a check engine light on. It's free if you want to just give it a shot, but it'll be like trying to read a book without any words if your MIL isn't on or hasn't been on.

Is the problem constant or just every once in a while?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

TrailChaser said:


> The code reader they use will tell you why you have a check engine light on. It's free if you want to just give it a shot, but it'll be like trying to read a book without any words if your MIL isn't on or hasn't been on.
> 
> Is the problem constant or just every once in a while?


It's not constant.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

If you take it to Roberts buddy I would trust what he says. One, they are personal friends. Two, I have met Mike and seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

iamatt said:


> Autozone isn't going to fix it. Would head to one of the recommended shops, that is where you will ultimately end up anyway.


 This


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds more like a transmission issue than an engine issue. I'd bypass auto zone and go straight to a mechanic.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my wife's explorer, it sounds like it is the throttle body or an injector. It was an expensive fix at the dealer ship, somewhere around $800-$1000 I recall. I would bet money it is the same thing, she has about the same amount of miles on her ford. Good luck , if you know a good mechanic take it to him or if someone from here with a good reputation offers you a contact go that route. Autozone is only going to confuse the situation.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

What is the make and model of the car? have you had the computer codes checked? Does your transmission fluid smell burnt? How many miles are on the car?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Right_Hook said:


> Drive it to a *TOYOTA* Dealership and trade it in on a new car.


Take your dad with you and ask him to bring the checkbook.  Hope nothing serious but it sounds like transmission problem like others said.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Kristal..if Joe is out of town..be sure and take your Dad with you..wherever you decide to go... One look at you and most mechanics I know would be licking their chops... 'easy pickings'..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I would say transmission or linkage. You need to have it looked at by someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

On my way to mechanic... We'll see...


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

There is a Ford Technical Service Bulletin (bulletin number 311726) that is similar to what you've described. "Intermittent lack of power, surge, or hesitation while driving". Of course, whether or not an independent shop will have access to Ford's technical service bulletins, is hard to say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

One thing evident from this thread is that people are leery of mechanics because we may be ignorant of the vehicles problem and could be taken for a ride. There are other professions out there that are similar. The shame is that there is enough demand for repairs that a 100% honest person could stay busy. There are honest ones out there, and word of mouth is often the best way to find them.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> One thing evident from this thread is that people are leery of mechanics because we may be ignorant of the vehicles problem and could be taken for a ride. There are other professions out there that are similar. The shame is that there is enough demand for repairs that a 100% honest person could stay busy. There are honest ones out there, and word of mouth is often the best way to find them.


Yep! The last time I had routine work done, they stole my spare tire, and then called me a liar. I haven't had the best luck with them.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> On my way to mechanic... We'll see...


Watch this video first. Your Mustang problem. This could save you $$$$.






When was the last time you have trans. fluid and filter change? If not, it's way way overdue.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SARGENT, TX here on 2COOL aka David Myers is an honest transmission man # 832-265-7447


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

BullyARed said:


> Watch this video first. Your Mustang problem. This could save you $$$$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say it's been a while, because I don't remember.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

did this perchance happen right after you filled up with gas?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> SARGENT, TX here on 2COOL aka David Myers is an honest transmission man # 832-265-7447


He still around?? Worked on some of our transmissions before. Still rolling that camo bronco?? FM518


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> One thing evident from this thread is that people are leery of mechanics because we may be ignorant of the vehicles problem and could be taken for a ride. There are other professions out there that are similar. The shame is that there is enough demand for repairs that a 100% honest person could stay busy. There are honest ones out there, and word of mouth is often the best way to find them.


It has taken me several years to finally find an honest mechanic.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

boat_money said:


> did this perchance happen right after you filled up with gas?


Nope. Thought it might be bad gas, but it's not.

I'm sitting here waiting for a diagnosis.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

And we have it... a clogged fuel filter. 

He's fixing to check the fluids... 

Sound about right, guys?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A clogged fuel filter could definitely cause what you described. One of the cheaper fixes, too.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Reel Girl said:


> And we have it... a clogged fuel filter.
> 
> He's fixing to check the fluids...
> 
> Sound about right, guys?


 That'll do it!!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Must be a Christmas miracle!!! Now watch him come back in here and try to sell me tires... Lol. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

If he tries to charge you too much for fluids, just tell him you will get your BF to handle that part since it is easy.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Now go buy a nice lunch since you saved a lot on that cheap fix! How many of yall recall them being under/inside the frame on drivers side door in Chevys? I replaced a few in my time.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> Must be a Christmas miracle!!! Now watch him come back in here and try to sell me tires... Lol.
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


Good to hear it was a simple problem and nothing major.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Like mentioned before,
> 
> Tps sensor
> Coil pack
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

JFolm said:


> Bingo.


Spot on! Now I need, "cars for dummies".


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> Spot on! Now I need, "cars for dummies".


Don't need to, just use 2Cool!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

BullyARed said:


> Don't need to, just use 2Cool!


That's true! Y'all haven't led me astray yet... I just won't ask y'all about high heels.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Steven H said:


> Now go buy a nice lunch since you saved a lot on that cheap fix! How many of yall recall them being under/inside the frame on drivers side door in Chevys? I replaced a few in my time.


Changed a many a one back in the day on my '88, 17mm open end if i remember right. When the motor started bogging, that was the fix.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

It's almost always a $5 pay that brings a $$$ machine to its knees. Filters, gaskets, o - rings, etc. If you check and change them often, you can almost keep a Chrysler on the road.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Reel Girl said:


> That's true! Y'all haven't led me astray yet... I just won't ask y'all about high heels.


I'm sure many of the knuckleheads will tell you how they look if you post pics.

FYI, change that fuel filter every 30k miles!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reel Girl said:


> That's true! Y'all haven't led me astray yet... I just won't ask y'all about high heels.


Sure you can...Here is a pic after Crackdaddy tied Louie B up to a post after one of their spats...


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sure you can...Here is a pic after Crackdaddy tied Louie B up to a post after one of their spats...


And here we go! Hijacked thread popcorn in the microwave! Blkjck, go to timeout! Was this pic. in your personal collection? roflmfao!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh dear lord... Ummmmm... Lol.

That's funny... I've met Louie B. My dad knows him.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Most newer cars have the fuel filter in the tank which doesn't require ever changing,I thought

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

What has been seen, can not be un seen!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright. So maybe I can ask y'all about heels. Lmao!


----------



## waderaider (May 21, 2004)

what year model. the newer cars and trucks have electronic throttle control. this may be the problem.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

If I get a call from HR, i'll know why. This thread went NSFW real fast. LoL.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sure you can...Here is a pic after Crackdaddy tied Louie B up to a post after one of their spats...


Ughhh... the flamer tied up to the Lamp Post resembles that guy holding that Redfish in your avatar?....


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> Alright. So maybe I can ask y'all about heels. Lmao!


You can most certainly ask about heels, but you do have to include pictures to derive the best input.

,


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

waderaider said:


> what year model. the newer cars and trucks have electronic throttle control. this may be the problem.


Mechanic found a clogged fuel filter... He changed it and told me to let him know if the problem comes back. Made it home without any problems.  *** Knocking on wood. ***


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Right_Hook said:


> Ughhh... the flamer tied up to the Lamp Post resembles that guy holding that Redfish in your avatar?....


Mirror image


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't even want to know where that picture came from... Blk Jck, you might have some explaining to do.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Pretty sure it's not Louie B because i don't think he drinks Coca-Cola.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

RG....what did they charge you?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> RG....what did they charge you?


$108.00... I thought that seemed reasonable.

Please tell me it was! Lol.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reel Girl said:


> I don't even want to know where that picture came from... Blk Jck, you might have some explaining to do.


There were a few weekends in college that are a little fuzzy...Jus Sayin! :help:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Reel Girl said:


> $108.00... I thought that seemed reasonable.
> 
> Please tell me it was! Lol.


I was going to guess $100. Reasonable for a shop.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Reel Girl said:


> $108.00... I thought that seemed reasonable.
> 
> Please tell me it was! Lol.


You did good.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Reel Girl said:


> $108.00... I thought that seemed reasonable.
> 
> Please tell me it was! Lol.


Money left over for shoes!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Reel Girl said:


> $108.00... I thought that seemed reasonable.
> 
> Please tell me it was! Lol.


What did they find when they checked all of your fluids?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> I was going to guess $100. Reasonable for a shop.


Whew!!!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

FREON said:


> What did they find when they checked all of your fluids?


He said they looked fine.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Girl said:


> $108.00... I thought that seemed reasonable.
> 
> Please tell me it was! Lol.


Some may say that is high, but I don't really think so. They had to diagnose the problem. Then the cost of a new filter and shipping of the filter to their shop. There is labor of changing it. And there is an old filter to throw away. I don't personally mind a shop charging quite a bit per hour of labor, if they are honest. With that number of miles, a fuel filter very likely will become dirty. 
Did I _need_ done what the repair shop claimed? 
Did they actually replace it?
Yes to the 2 above and you are good to go.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

FREON said:


> What did they find when they checked all of your fluids?


Do not answer that question on grounds it may incriminate you and used against you on the 2cool board.

Damm. Too late


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Some may say that is high, but I don't really think so. They had to diagnose the problem. Then the cost of a new filter and shipping of the filter to their shop. There is labor of changing it. And there is an old filter to throw away. I don't personally mind a shop charging quite a bit per hour of labor, if they are honest. With that number of miles, a fuel filter very likely will become dirty.
> Did I _need_ done what the repair shop claimed?
> Did they actually replace it?
> Yes to the 2 above and you are good to go.


Well, now that you say that... I should have asked to see it. At least I could have pretended to know what I was looking at. Haha


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sure they didn't try to lube your chassis on the house? :fish:


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sure they didn't try to lube your chassis on the house? :fish:


Sigh...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Reel Girl said:


> $108.00... I thought that seemed reasonable.
> 
> Please tell me it was! Lol.


Sounds like they pretty much charged you for the part plus 1 hr of labor which is fair.

With that being said your boyfriend could do it in 10 minutes with a quick YouTube video!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Girl said:


> Well, now that you say that... I should have asked to see it. At least I could have pretended to know what I was looking at. Haha


Heck, there was all kinds of doom and gloom predicted, you did fine!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> $108.00... I thought that seemed reasonable.
> 
> Please tell me it was! Lol.


The part is about $25 and probably charge $75/hr rate at 1 hr = $100 plus $8 tax and there you go. You did great.

Here is what they did.

http://www.americanmuscle.com/fuel-fitler-0510-install.html


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

JFolm said:


> Sounds like they pretty much charged you for the part plus 1 hr of labor which is fair.
> 
> With that being said your boyfriend could do it in 10 minutes with a quick YouTube video!


Mnnn hmnnnn.  Lol.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

See... something simple. Glad it was not a costly repair, hopefully you will get many more trouble free miles.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You done good, Gal...

If it had been the transmission..you would have had to
move the decimal figure one place to the east at least...

If they mess with that..minimum in the four figures...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

JFolm said:


> Sounds like they pretty much charged you for the part plus 1 hr of labor which is fair.
> 
> With that being said your boyfriend could do it in 10 minutes with a quick YouTube video!


The mechanic did troubleshooting too.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

JFolm said:


> Sounds like they pretty much charged you for the part plus 1 hr of labor which is fair.
> 
> With that being said your boyfriend could do it in 10 minutes with a quick YouTube video!


But he would not know it is the filter problem at first! The shop had to spend time to diagnose the car and isolate the problem and fix it right (not more than needed). So, they earned it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Reel Girl said:


> Sigh...


Sorry...Just used to playing with Tx Goddess here on the board...She would have turned that around and nailed me to a cross with it...I guess your sandbox isn't quite as gritty...Carry on


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sure they didn't try to lube your chassis on the house? :fish:


Boom........


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sorry...Just used to playing with Tx Goddess...She would have nailed me ...I guess your sandbox isn't quite as gritty...Carry on


hwell: thats nasty i want nothing to do with a dirty sandbox.sad3sm


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sorry...Just used to playing with Tx Goddess here on the board...She would have turned that around and nailed me to a cross with it...I guess your sandbox isn't quite as gritty...Carry on


Haha!!!! I was trying to decide if I should behave or not... Figured I'd behave, since I'm on a roll today.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Flapp'n Shad said:


> hwell: thats nasty i want nothing to do with a dirty sandbox.sad3sm


Elaine's sandbox is more like a topless mud rasslin pit! :dance:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I like happy endings.....lol

Based upon this small repair, I think you've found yourself a shop you can have confidence in should you need repairs in the future. They didn't try to take advantage of the situation by charging you for unnecessary parts/labor. Diagnosing the problem is sometimes more time consuming than the repair.

There have been a few times when I couldn't diagnose a problem that I've taken the vehicle to a good shop to have them figure out the problem. They charge me a reasonable (generally under $50) fee to find the problem and I go fix it. They make some $$ and I save some.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Elaine's sandbox is more like a topless mud rasslin pit! :dance:


Topless mud rasslin? now thats what i'm talking about! somebody hand me a sammich and a warm beer!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Elaine's sandbox is more like a topless mud rasslin pit! :dance:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

15 pages on a car trouble thread. If the OP was a male, it would have been lucky to make it to 2 pages. You guys crack me up.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DIHLON said:


> 15 pages on a car trouble thread. If the OP was a male, it would have been lucky to make it to 2 pages. You guys crack me up.


We're he!! when we are well. You gotta take care of the 2 cool artist.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> For sure!





DIHLON said:


> If I get a call from HR, i'll know why. This thread went NSFW real fast. LoL.





DIHLON said:


> 15 pages on a car trouble thread. If the OP was a male, it would have been lucky to make it to 2 pages. You guys crack me up.


Like you aint?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

ralph7 said:


> Like you aint?


I wasn't excluding myself. Just an observation I made.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

DIHLON said:


> 15 pages on a car trouble thread. If the OP was a male, it would have been lucky to make it to 2 pages. You guys crack me up.


You are all very helpful! But don't worry, if ever y'all want to talk "girl talk", I'm here! Lol


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Reel Girl said:


> You are all very helpful! But don't worry, if ever y'all want to talk "girl talk", I'm here! Lol


You just have to admire her for getting it fixed on her own. Not to mention plumbing, hunting, fishing, and appliance repair.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> Not to mention plumbing, hunting, fishing, and appliance repair.


Stalker Alert!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Stalker Alert!


Oh c'mon, you know you have a file on every female 2cooler!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Oh c'mon, you know you have a file on every female 2cooler!


Hmm....


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I only stalk when they're not looking.:ac550:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Reel Girl said:


> You are all very helpful! But don't worry, if ever y'all want to talk "girl talk", I'm here! Lol


My wife is one of the smartest people I know. (Among other things, she ran a division of a Fortune 50 company.) She absolutely HATES dealing with car stuff. And she hates the fact that so many dealers/mechanics just refuse to deal straight with her, because they assume a woman is stupid. Don't be apologetic to anyone about it. I deal with cars - she does more than her share of other things.

Everything on cars these days is computer controlled. The computers can alter the behavior of the transmission, based on information from a sensor. It could be as simple as a sensor, or it could be a transmission cratering.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I would suggest getting the transmission filter changed as well. Maybe not a full "flush". But drop and refill. If the fuel filter hasn't been changed that tranny isn't too far behind. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

iamatt said:


> I would suggest getting the transmission filter changed as well. Maybe not a full "flush". But drop and refill. If the fuel filter hasn't been changed that tranny isn't too far behind.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Oh dear... Does everything have a filter??? Lol.

So, I should have them look at the transmission filter soon?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Please get acquainted with your vehicle owners manual. It will show regular maintenance intervals. Typical filters would be, oil, tran.,fuel,cabin,air,pcv valve. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## calijosh (Dec 24, 2015)

Reel Girl said:


> Oh dear... I wish I could say for sure. It just felt like the car was going to stall, then suddenly and abruptly, it moved forward... Almost like if you're standing still, and then from out of nowhere, someone shoves you from behind.
> 
> I didn't feel any vibrations... There weren't any odd noises either. Not sure if that helps. I'm clueless when it comes to cars... I just know when there's a problem.


I would go with throttle body actuator. Sounds like a "drive by wire" issue. Throttle body actuator, throttle body sensor, or pedal position sensor. Depending on how advanced you car is, I would say that's your problem.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> Oh dear... Does everything have a filter??? Lol.
> 
> So, I should have them look at the transmission filter soon?


How many miles on the vehicle? Transmission service is a mystery. Some follow the manufacturers maintenance schedule and do great and some not so good. Some, like me, never mess with a working transmission.

A simple transmission filter change and refill of fluid is probably a good thing, but I don't recommend a full service, but that is my opinion.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> 15 pages on a car trouble thread. If the OP was a male, it would have been lucky to make it to 2 pages. You guys crack me up.


More like 2 posts.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

DIHLON said:


> 15 pages on a car trouble thread. If the OP was a male, it would have been lucky to make it to 2 pages. You guys crack me up.


Ain't that the truth. I'm thinking of changing my user ID to: smoking hot fishergirl. Bet i get invited on all kinds of fishing trips. Probably won't even be asked to chip in for gas, bait, or beer. Till I show up


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> Ain't that the truth. I'm thinking of changing my user ID to: smoking hot fishergirl. Bet i get invited on all kinds of fishing trips. Probably won't even be asked to chip in for gas, bait, or beer. Till I show up


Haha!!!


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

it could be something as simple as a build up of water in your gas tank. Pick up a couple cans of Heat at an auto parts store and pour it in your gas tank. Won't hurt anything and may be a simple and cheap fix.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Figured this might fit here....lol










formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------

